# pocket friendly-ish scout



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

after modifying my scout lt, i decided to do what I've been meaning to do for a long time, slim down my scout and incorporate thumbscrews. 
i made new clamps and modified the frame a bit to allow for the thumbscrews.its always been a favorite, but itll see a lot more pocket time now.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s some nice work. Especially on those clips. Nice and smooth.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice mods, once again.

But I think you're going to have to keep wearing those cargo pants, Bud!


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice work. Both are super sweet looking.


----------

